# American moving to Canada



## Lynne Kovan (May 29, 2010)

Hi,

I am a Canadian Citizen and also have Uk nationality, and my husband is American. We have both lived in the UK for over 40 years, but plan to retire in Nova Scotia, Canada next year. In fact, I will retire, but my husband will continue working for his American company. Will I need to sponsor him in the same way as if he was British? Any other advice about any aspect of our plans would be gratefully received.
Thanks in advance,
Lynne


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

This looks to be the place to start:

Sponsoring your family: Spouses and dependent children - Who can apply


----------



## watatatow (Mar 26, 2010)

Does your husband qualify for a TN work visa under NAFTA?


----------

